# Rousey



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 15, 2015)

She got knocked out, by a real champ


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 15, 2015)

A real Boxing Champ, too, that chick is a bad women.  Knocked RR out cold with the leg kick, then moved in and whaled her some more.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 15, 2015)

She was classy too !


----------



## Buzz (Nov 15, 2015)

Guess that will end the utter ridiculous talk about her beating "half the men in the UFC."   Umm.. Yeah...

She got tooled for sure.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 15, 2015)

good. i was tired of seeing that ad where rousey was "once in forever". 

kind of like saying the bulldogs gonna "win it all this year" every year three games into the season when they've played two junior colleges and a SEC team thats never heard of a winning season


T


----------



## tcward (Nov 15, 2015)

Throwback said:


> good. i was tired of seeing that ad where rousey was "once in forever".
> 
> kind of like saying the bulldogs gonna "win it all this year" every year three games into the season when they've played two junior colleges and a SEC team thats never heard of a winning season
> 
> ...



Or the barn has the heisman QB and they are NC bound....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 15, 2015)

Throwback said:


> good. i was tired of seeing that ad where rousey was "once in forever".
> 
> kind of like saying the bulldogs gonna "win it all this year" every year three games into the season when they've played two junior colleges and a SEC team thats never heard of a winning season
> 
> ...


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 15, 2015)

tcward said:


> Or the barn has the heisman QB and they are NC bound....



And dont forget their coach........He has the best offensive mind in college football.
..............Leave it up to a bulldawg obsessed auburn fan to derail a thread................


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 15, 2015)

Did any of you see the fight?

I saw a few highlights and it looks like HH really put it on her.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 15, 2015)

Throwback said:


> good. i was tired of seeing that ad where rousey was "once in forever".
> 
> kind of like saying the bulldogs gonna "win it all this year" every year three games into the season when they've played two junior colleges and a SEC team thats never heard of a winning season
> 
> ...



You need to put the UGA mag down and  take
 a cold shower.


----------



## Big Foot (Nov 15, 2015)

Took a flyer on Holms at 10/1.   Like outcome


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 15, 2015)

Just watched the entire fight.

Holm dominated RR. Wow


----------



## Throwback (Nov 15, 2015)

tcward said:


> Or the barn has the heisman QB and they are NC bound....





fish hawk said:


> And dont forget their coach........He has the best offensive mind in college football.
> ..............Leave it up to a bulldawg obsessed auburn fan to derail a thread................





nickel back said:


> You need to put the UGA mag down and  take
> a cold shower.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 15, 2015)

Big Foot said:


> Took a flyer on Holms at 10/1.   Like outcome



It hit 20-1 right before the fight.

RR got beat down. 

I don't know if she shows her true personality of if she puts on an act, but I'm not a fan of her heel play.

I wish Meisha Tate of Cyborg would have beaten her first.

Hats of to HH, she is a darn good fighter.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just watched the entire fight.
> 
> Holm dominated RR. Wow



no doubt you would enjoy two gals beating each other, or a fsu player doing the same thing


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> no doubt you would enjoy two gals beating each other, or a fsu player doing the same thing



It would be even better to see a chick whoopin up on you.


Probably wouldn't take an MMA fighter. Just a random chick at the store smoking a cig, scratching lotto, with a stretched out Bob Marley shirt on.


----------



## birddog52 (Nov 16, 2015)

That old adage holds true don,t matter how bad and tough y are always one a little tougher rousy should quit while see was ahead got to cocky


----------



## nickel back (Nov 16, 2015)

Rousy should not have chased Holms all over the ring...


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 16, 2015)

There are so many, but this is my fav-o-rite!


----------



## birddog52 (Nov 16, 2015)

I thought rousey would get beat wish i had bet some cash on that one > ( rousey found out fighting is a trying business when you have a good partner)> wonder if will be a rematch down the road???


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 16, 2015)

She got beat with the ugly stick long before she got beat during this fight.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 16, 2015)

PappyHoel said:


> She got beat with the ugly stick long before she got beat during this fight.



C'mon.  She's at least 17 times better looking than Holm.

FWIW, I thought this would be another 16 second victory for RR.

I like RR, but her loss is good for the sport.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 16, 2015)

birddog52 said:


> I thought rousey would get beat wish i had bet some cash on that one > ( rousey found out fighting is a trying business when you have a good partner)> wonder if will be a rematch down the road???



Both Dana and HH were talking about an immediate rematch.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 16, 2015)

Throwback said:


> good. i was tired of seeing that ad where rousey was "once in forever".
> 
> kind of like saying the bulldogs gonna "win it all this year" every year three games into the season when they've played two junior colleges and a SEC team thats never heard of a winning season
> 
> ...



I would say since you high jacked the OP's thread the scenario is actually much closer to the barners being RR and getting KO'd, out cold, .......and the wounds won't heal up so good cause' bammer is going hammer you even harder soon...


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 16, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> It would be even better to see a chick whoopin up on you.
> 
> 
> Probably wouldn't take an MMA fighter. Just a random chick at the store smoking a cig, scratching lotto, with a stretched out Bob Marley shirt on.



Good visual, I could see that happening..


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 16, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Both Dana and HH were talking about an immediate rematch.



There will be a lot of talk about revenge and such, but this is Pure American Capitalism.  These two will never see a more valuable moment to befighting one another than right now.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 16, 2015)

JustUs4All said:


> There will be a lot of talk about revenge and such, but this is Pure American Capitalism.  These two will never see a more valuable moment to befighting one another than right now.



Absolutely.  They'll make a ton of cash off the rematch.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 16, 2015)

I bet you Rousey wins the rematch and the title back. I do agree she was cocky, and sometimes a loss is a good thing.  Maybe she will be a little more serious and stop trying to fight the other fighters style and stick to what she does best.  no way she was gonna box wilth Holmes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> I bet you Rousey wins the rematch and the title back. I do agree she was cocky, and sometimes a loss is a good thing.  Maybe she will be a little more serious and stop trying to fight the other fighters style and stick to what she does best.  no way she was gonna box wilth Holmes.







smacker ='s wimmenz analyst...


----------



## DouglasB. (Nov 16, 2015)

No No No.... Rousey didn't lose... 



She came out as a Bernie Sanders supporter a week ago, so her undisputed title had to be appropriately redistributed among the less fortunate.


----------



## joey1919 (Nov 16, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> I bet you Rousey wins the rematch and the title back. I do agree she was cocky, and sometimes a loss is a good thing.  Maybe she will be a little more serious and stop trying to fight the other fighters style and stick to what she does best.  no way she was gonna box wilth Holmes.



She wasn't going to go to the ground with HH either, she tried and was stuffed, Holly even took Rhonda down, RR was outmatched in every way, especially boxing and conditioning.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 16, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> I bet you Rousey wins the rematch and the title back.



I'll take that bet.  

When the time comes lets wager some Striplings jerky.




DouglasB. said:


> No No No.... Rousey didn't lose...
> 
> 
> 
> She came out as a Bernie Sanders supporter a week ago, so her undisputed title had to be appropriately redistributed among the less fortunate.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 17, 2015)

DouglasB. said:


> She came out as a Bernie Sanders supporter a week ago, so her undisputed title had to be appropriately redistributed among the less fortunate.



Perfect.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 17, 2015)

After she came out for Bernie, I knew she was too dumb to keep winning.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 18, 2015)

Now, maybe we can put a stop to this "She could beat a man" talk.


----------



## joey1919 (Nov 18, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Now, maybe we can put a stop to this "She could beat a man" talk.



no way!, i thnk if she wants she should definitely be allowed to get in the ring with a little dude like Jose Aldo


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 18, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Now, maybe we can put a stop to this "She could beat a man" talk.



As bad as Holm's boxing made her look, what would Floyd Mayweather have done?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> As bad as Holm's boxing made her look, what would Floyd Mayweather have done?



I don't walk around thinking I'm a Bad A, but she couldn't beat me.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 18, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I don't walk around thinking I'm a Bad A, but she couldn't beat me.




I think RR could probably beat your average joe that is comparable to her size. 

Not saying she could beat you though Gold
Ranger. 





Elfiii, Matthew6, Emu, Browning7, Renee , would all be ko's for Rousey.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 18, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I don't walk around thinking I'm a Bad A, but she couldn't beat me.




Here's what RR vs Gold Ranger would look like:


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 18, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Here's what RR vs Gold Ranger would look like:


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 18, 2015)

Hahaha! I dont care how big any of you boys are noone here could take rhonda in a cage fight and Id bet my left arm and house on it!


----------



## joey1919 (Nov 18, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hahaha! I dont care how big any of you boys are noone here could take rhonda in a cage fight and Id bet my left arm and house on it!



youre not serious...are you?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes..unless some of you guys here are closet pro trained athletes. I doubt it though. Just sticking your chest out for the other guys lol. Most guys say that about rhonda but like I said Id bet my house noone here could beat her in a fight.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 18, 2015)

wha happened to this girl? both of them brutes are hideous.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yes..unless some of you guys here are closet pro trained athletes. I doubt it though. Just sticking your chest out for the other guys lol. Most guys say that about rhonda but like I said Id bet my house noone here could beat her in a fight.





Out of over 100,000 members here, you are willing to lose your home that not one of them could beat her?


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 18, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> wha happened to this girl? both of them brutes are hideous.




The combination of no make up, a mouthpiece, and that hideous cornrow hairstyle do not a beauty make.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 18, 2015)

Not everyone total just the guys here in the sports forum..noone else is talking about her. Yes Ill bet my house that anyone in the sports forum cant take her.
Im not a rousey fan either im glad she got beat down by holm but those girls aint even close to a average joe plumber level of athleticism. 

Misha Tate is by far my fav of the girl ufc fighters!


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Out of over 100,000 members here ...




... over 100,000 of them fight like this:


----------



## joey1919 (Nov 18, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Not everyone total just the guys here in the sports forum..noone else is talking about her. Yes Ill bet my house that anyone in the sports forum cant take her.
> Im not a rousey fan either im glad she got beat down by holm but those girls aint even close to a average joe plumber level of athleticism.
> 
> Misha Tate is by far my fav of the girl ufc fighters!



so you're saying you guys in the sports forum aren't as manly as the rest of the 100k?

but seriously, she could probably beat up some and yes she is an elite athlete but your comparing 135lb girl strength to some big ol boys. some of them soldiers, marines, cops, prison guards and some of them are just big ol rednecks you wouldn't want to cross. 

they have a girls division for a reason


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Out of over 100,000 members here, you are willing to lose your home that not one of them could beat her?



i could stomp a hole in both of these  gals. 
i will take that bet


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 18, 2015)

joey1919 said:


> but seriously, she could probably beat up some ...



She would beat up 100% and not break a sweat.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 18, 2015)

Dont care..heck just say all of us the whole of gon forum. Shed be on top of us faster than a spider monkey! ha!


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 18, 2015)

Let's face it.  There's only one man who could defeat Ronda Rousey:


----------



## joey1919 (Nov 18, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> She would beat up 100% and not break a sweat.



you're delusional


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 18, 2015)

That guy can beat anyone just name em!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 18, 2015)

Andy was one of the best comedians there was or ever will be. Too bad lung cancer got him at 35.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 18, 2015)

joey1919 said:


> you're delusional










If she were in a charitable mood, she'd just choke you unconscious.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 18, 2015)

joey1919 said:


> they have a girls division for a reason



What would be your batting average against a college-level pitcher in women's fast pitch softball?


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 18, 2015)

Seventeen people reading this thread.


----------



## joey1919 (Nov 18, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> What would be your batting average against a college-level pitcher in women's fast pitch softball?



having never faced a fastpitch pitcher, probably not great. it would take some time to get dialed in to that kind of delivery. however, who said I was talking about me? I aint that big, but i'm wirey.


----------



## joey1919 (Nov 18, 2015)

its kinda like MM Johnson or jose aldo facing Brock lesner. pound for pound both of the small guys are so far ahead of BL technically it ain't funny. but neither of them would beat him in a fight.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 18, 2015)

joey1919 said:


> its kinda like MM Johnson or jose aldo facing Brock lesner. pound for pound both of the small guys are so far ahead of BL technically it ain't funny. but neither of them would beat him in a fight.



Apples and oranges.  You're comparing one professional to another. 

I'm talking about an Olympic silver medalist in judo vs the typical GON member.  Heck, RR's _mom_ would beat the average GON guy.    She's in her fifties, but she's a former would champ in judo.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 18, 2015)

Yep thats what I said..your average gon member who isnt pro trained boxer/martial artist would not even have an ounce of hope against her. I dont care if you can down a 40 and street fight with the best. Good example to me is kimbo slice..big ol dude had tons of youtube vids street fightin guys of all sizes. Hed knock em out in a sec. He goes to ufc and gets dominated by the guys already there who can takedown and submission you and kick and all that. Hes not in ufc anymore.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 18, 2015)

I wouldn't say she would beat everybody on this forum. There's a Roy Nelson type brawler on here somewhere.



I would wager that RR would beat the majority though. Let's face it, the gal is a professional.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 18, 2015)

I think Charlie Norris could take her.


----------



## joey1919 (Nov 18, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Apples and oranges.  You're comparing one professional to another.
> 
> I'm talking about an Olympic silver medalist in judo vs the typical GON member.  Heck, RR's _mom_ would beat the average GON guy.    She's in her fifties, but she's a former would champ in judo.



I woudnt exactly call lesner a professional, he had some training and was a wrestler. he was exceptionally strong and athletic for his size but lacked greatly in technique.



toyota4x4h said:


> Yep thats what I said..your average gon member who isnt pro trained boxer/martial artist would not even have an ounce of hope against her. I dont care if you can down a 40 and street fight with the best. Good example to me is kimbo slice..big ol dude had tons of youtube vids street fightin guys of all sizes. Hed knock em out in a sec. He goes to ufc and gets dominated by the guys already there who can takedown and submission you and kick and all that. Hes not in ufc anymore.



no, you said she would beat everybody in the sports forum. 

and for the record Kimbo would beat Rhonda, know why?


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 18, 2015)

joey1919 said:


> I woudnt exactly call lesner a professional, he had some training and was a wrestler. he was exceptionally strong and athletic for his size but lacked greatly in technique.



He was Division 1 national champion and a two-time All-American.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I wouldn't say she would beat everybody on this forum. There's a Roy Nelson type brawler on here somewhere.



Roy's no mere brawler.  His appearance distracts from the fact that he's a very talented fighter.  He's got a cement block for a right hand, an iron chin and a black belt in jiu jitsu from Renzo Gracie.


----------



## joey1919 (Nov 18, 2015)

Why y'all so scared of a girl?


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 18, 2015)

joey1919 said:


> Why y'all so scared of a girl?



Go to Youtube and type in "ronda rousey miesha arm break".


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2015)

Pfffttt... I would treat her like I do Elfiii's deer.. Hit her with the Q-Beam and POW! Lights out!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 18, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pfffttt... I would treat her like I do Elfiii's deer.. Hit her with the Q-Beam and POW! Lights out!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


>


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 19, 2015)

Lance Coleman could role her up, into a little ball, in no time flat.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 19, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Here's what RR vs Gold Ranger would look like:



She wouldn't get me down like that.  Rousey vs. me would be like me vs. Brock Lesnar.

One is just alot bigger and stronger than the other.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 19, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hahaha! I dont care how big any of you boys are noone here could take rhonda in a cage fight and Id bet my left arm and house on it!



If she grabbed a grown man by the arm, you know what would happen?  He'd snatch it away because he has the strength of a man, and punch her in the face.

There's a reason why men and women don't compete in the same leagues in any contact sport.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 19, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> If she grabbed a grown man by the arm, you know what would happen?




Yeah, this:


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 19, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> One is just alot bigger and stronger than the other.



In one of the early UFCs, 265-pound Dan Severn met 170-pound Royce Gracie in the finals.  Guess who won?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 19, 2015)

Yeah yeah yeah gold ranger stick the chest out some more. I see it all the time. Sadley we wont ever get to see anything that ends this debate but I for one will always believe a trained mma fighter like her can take down a standard joe blow anyday of the week.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 19, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> ... a trained mma fighter like her can take down a standard joe blow anyday of the week.



There's nothing funnier than watching the early UFCs and hearing guys say stuff like:

"That guy who's been training his whole life to take people down will never be able to take me down."


----------



## biggdogg (Nov 19, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> What would be your batting average against a college-level pitcher in women's fast pitch softball?



Ask Albert Pujols about hitting one of those pitches. Google Pujols vs. Jenny Finch...


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 19, 2015)

biggdogg said:


> Ask Albert Pujols about hitting one of those pitches. Google Pujols vs. Jenny Finch...











As I said before, I'm not talking about comparing male _professionals_ to female _professionals_.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 19, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> She wouldn't get me down like that.  Rousey vs. me would be like me vs. Brock Lesnar.





Gold Ranger said:


> If she grabbed a grown man by the arm, you know what would happen?  He'd snatch it away because he has the strength of a man, and punch her in the face.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 19, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> In one of the early UFCs, 265-pound Dan Severn met 170-pound Royce Gracie in the finals.  Guess who won?



Gracie still had the strength (and chin) of a grown man.  Yes, if I laid down, and let her get me in an arm bar, she'd break my arm.

If I punched her in the face, you know what would happen?    She would all the ___ down.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 19, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Gracie still had the strength (and chin) of a grown man.








Gold Ranger said:


> Yes, if I laid down, and let her get me in an arm bar, she'd break my arm.
> 
> If I punched her in the face, you know what would happen?    She would all the ___ down.




She would clinch with you and throw you.  Your response would be:


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 19, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


>




As I said before, Rousey's mom would beat the crap out of you.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 19, 2015)

I said it yesterday ranger go youtube kimbo slice. Badest street fighter there was a few years ago. Could lay guys out all day. He joines ufc..well hes not fighting there anymore if that tells you anything. Those ninja guys showed him up so he quit. Same would happen to you!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2015)

I would slap Ronda around so bad she would change her name to Renee..


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I would slap Ronda around so bad she would change her name to Renee..



Renee from Chatsworth


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 19, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I would slap Ronda around so bad she would change her name to Renee..



Georgia fans are dilusional about everything not just football I see huh!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 19, 2015)

How do you guys think you would fare against Holly Holm?



My guess is she would slip your jab and pop you 2 or 3 times with that left.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> How do you guys think you would fare against Holly Holm?
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is she would slip your jab and pop you 2 or 3 times with that left.



Jab?? No jabbing here.. I would snatch her up by her long hair, slap her around and then stick my thumb in her mouth, hold her like a Bass and pose for a selfie!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 19, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Jab?? No jabbing here.. I would snatch her up by her long hair, slap her around and then stick my thumb in her mouth, hold her like a Bass and pose for a selfie!





I'd love to see it.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Nov 19, 2015)

I got beat up by a girl once....


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yeah yeah yeah gold ranger stick the chest out some more. I see it all the time. Sadley we wont ever get to see anything that ends this debate but I for one will always believe a trained mma fighter like her can take down a standard joe blow anyday of the week.



it is "sadly".  Hire another reader/typist vol. Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'd love to see it.



He can do it fsu thug. He is a killer/slayer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> He can do it fsu thug. He is a killer/slayer.



All I need is a Q-Beam..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 19, 2015)

Holly would drop kick Slayer right in the fo head.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Holly would drop kick Slayer right in the fo head.



And I would throw that thumb into the left corner of her mouth and get my selfie!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 20, 2015)

Rousey or Holm would mop the floor with any of the thugs in this thread.  I doubt anybody would make it out of the first round.  I'd be willing to bet the house and left arm of a certain 10rc fan on it too.

Size and strength are very poor substitutes for technical skill.  Just look at Bob Sapp.  Depending on who's stats you believe, the guy is like 6'7", weighs 350 lbs, and has 6-pack abs.  He has 35 losses and some to guys less than half his weight.  His signature move is tapping out while curled up in the fetal position.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 20, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Size and strength are very poor substitutes for technical skill.



A fact that has been proven time and time again in the UFC yet somehow has escaped many in this thread.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 20, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Just look at Bob Sapp.  Depending on who's stats you believe, the guy is like 6'7", weighs 350 lbs, and has 6-pack abs.  He has 35 losses and some to guys less than half his weight.  His signature move is tapping out while curled up in the fetal position.



Like Kimbo, Sapp is another excellent example of a monster who gets owned by skilled fighters.


----------



## joey1919 (Nov 20, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Like Kimbo, Sapp is another excellent example of a monster who gets owned by skilled fighters.



kimbo vs rousey, who wins?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 20, 2015)

Thats what we've been saying joey..rhonda. Kimbo cannot fight anyone that moves lol. Hes a street fighter not a skilled mm artist. I think he got some training but still was getting beat pretty bad.


----------



## joey1919 (Nov 20, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Thats what we've been saying joey..rhonda. Kimbo cannot fight anyone that moves lol. Hes a street fighter not a skilled mm artist. I think he got some training but still was getting beat pretty bad.



how would she win? KO? arm bar?


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 20, 2015)

joey1919 said:


> kimbo vs rousey, who wins?




Here's another fact that keeps getting ignored:




centerpin fan said:


> I'm talking about an Olympic silver medalist in judo vs the typical GON member.  I'm not talking about comparing male _professionals_ to female _professionals_.




However, since you want to talk about male _professionals_ versus female _professionals_, here goes.

Kimbo vs RR is a classic striker vs grappler match.  Kimbo has a puncher's chance against her.  His only hope is to keep his distance and try to KO her.  

RR would abuse him on the ground, though.  Once the fight hit the mat, she would submit him within seconds.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 20, 2015)

joey1919 said:


> how would she win? KO? arm bar?



Once the fight hits the ground, she has a smorgasbord of submission opportunities.  I would say either armbar, choke, or leg lock, in that order.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 20, 2015)

WOW..really....RR would run for her life against Kimbo, heck she couldn't even take HH down how in the world would she get Kimbo to the Mat.

technical skill is all that then some but there is times that Size and strength will come into play and this would be one of them


----------



## 660griz (Nov 20, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> A fact that has been proven time and time again in the UFC yet somehow has escaped many in this thread.



If I remember correctly, Gracie started the MMA fights to prove this very notion. (And Gracie jiu jitsu was awesome)
In the early days of no weight classes and very few rules, skill won over size every time. I miss those fights. 
Good times.

However, not sure I would bet on RR against Kimbo. Gonna be hard to arm bar that guy. Choke, would probably work better.


----------



## joey1919 (Nov 20, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Once the fight hits the ground, she has a smorgasbord of submission opportunities.  I would say either armbar, choke, or leg lock, in that order.



if... the fight hits the ground. she would have a tough time taking down a 265lb strong man and keeping him there. not to mention that if, during her attempts, kimbo landed ONE punch it would be over, done, finished.

but I guess we'll have to agree to disagree unless I can get ahold of Dana and get Rousey vs Kimbo added to the next card.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 20, 2015)

joey1919 said:


> if... the fight hits the ground. she would have a tough time taking down a 265lb strong man and keeping him there.



She's been throwing bigger people since she was 11 years old.




joey1919 said:


> not to mention that if, during her attempts, kimbo landed ONE punch it would be over, done, finished.



As I said, he has a puncher's chance.  (FWIW, that's Kimbo's only chance against a _man_.  He has no ground skills.)




joey1919 said:


> ... unless I can get ahold of Dana and get Rousey vs Kimbo added to the next card.



Not gonna happen for a variety of reasons.




joey1919 said:


> but I guess we'll have to agree to disagree ...



Fine by me.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 20, 2015)

660griz said:


> If I remember correctly, Gracie started the MMA fights to prove this very notion. (And Gracie jiu jitsu was awesome)
> In the early days of no weight classes and very few rules, skill won over size every time. I miss those fights.
> Good times.








660griz said:


> However, not sure I would bet on RR against Kimbo. Gonna be hard to arm bar that guy. Choke, would probably work better.



Marcelo Garcia is small but one of the best BJJ guys in the world.  He said that, when fighting a much bigger guy, he would always go for a choke like a rear naked or guillotine.  He wanted it to be his arm vs his opponents neck, with nothing in between (like you would have with a triangle choke or arm triangle.)


----------



## Buzz (Nov 20, 2015)

The whole talk about Ronda Rousey vs any professional MMA male fighter is laughable.    There are videos of her rolling with Mosasi and others and he's playing with her like a little sister.  She's going 100% and he might be going 15%.  He's a decent grappler but far from one of the leagues best.   He could have submitted her in 15 seconds with any technique you want to name.

Rousey wouldn't be able to take down any professional male fighter that has even average takedown defense, then an epic beating would happen.   Rousey is a good female fighter, but partly a victim of her own hype.  Billed as the greatest fighter ever, yet none of her wins are against competition that anyone cares about and most barely remember.  She was exposed as a fighter that isn't well rounded and if she can't get to the mat to do her one trick, she's in a world of hurt.

I don't think she'll beat Holm if they fight again, and I sure don't think she could ever beat Cyborg.   I'm not convinced Cyborg is really a man but that's another thread.

Kimbo slice would bully Rousey into a corner and beat her senseless with a couple of punches.  Surely none of you really think she could beat someone that large that actually HAS rolled and trained take down defense do you?  I sure hope not.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 20, 2015)

The real question is will you even see her fight again.  Her ego was so large her head wouldn't fit though the doors.  I've been waiting for her to take a beating since she was on the Ultimate Fighter.  What a cocky, arrogant, petty, poor sportsman.    Maybe it was editing but she came across as a total headcase. 

Nevertheless, just like the men's division evolved so will the women's.  Rousey is not a well rounded fighter.  Her stand up is atrocious. She showed up a tad soft and gassed quickly.   Once she fought someone she couldn't bully she took a beating.  That was one of the more lopsided championship fights I've seen in a while, where it seemed from the first time she took a punch she thought "rut roh..."

Good riddance to her as the champ.   The media coverage and hype of her "being the best fighter ever" went beyond stupid about a year ago. Of course now they'll hype up the rematch, but if Rousey can't figure out a way to take her down and keep her down - she'll take a beating again.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 20, 2015)

Buzz said:


> The whole talk about Ronda Rousey vs any professional MMA male fighter is laughable.    There are videos of her rolling with Mosasi and others and he's playing with her like a little sister.  She's going 100% and he might be going 15%.  He's a decent grappler but far from one of the leagues best.   He could have submitted her in 15 seconds with any technique you want to name.
> 
> Rousey wouldn't be able to take down any professional male fighter that has even average takedown defense, then an epic beating would happen.   Rousey is a good female fighter, but partly a victim of her own hype.  Billed as the greatest fighter ever, yet none of her wins are against competition that anyone cares about and most barely remember.  She was exposed as a fighter that isn't well rounded and if she can't get to the mat to do her one trick, she's in a world of hurt.
> 
> ...




As I've said repeatedly in this thread:




centerpin fan said:


> I'm talking about an Olympic silver medalist in judo vs the typical GON member. I'm not talking about comparing male professionals to female professionals.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 20, 2015)

Buzz said:


> Rousey is not a well rounded fighter.  Her stand up is atrocious.



Three of her last four victories were either KO or TKO.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 20, 2015)

She could have 25 Kos in a world if they put her up against women who's pedigree of striking is that they take cardio kickboxing.  If there is a division in all of fighting sports that sucks worse than the UFC Women's bantamweight division, I sure don't know what it is.

She fought a LEGIT striker and look what happened.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 20, 2015)

BTW - you realize Rousey won the Bronze right?  Not silver.  

If your argument is that the "greatest female fighter of all time" would throw around 40y old men who've never trained, then that speaks volumes of how pitiful the women's MMA divison really is.

Cause any male fighter that fights at Wild Bill's would beat all of us senseless one at a time.  LOL


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 20, 2015)

Buzz said:


> There are videos of her rolling with Mosasi and others and he's playing with her like a little sister.  She's going 100% and he might be going 15%.  He's a decent grappler but far from one of the leagues best.   He could have submitted her in 15 seconds with any technique you want to name.



FWIW, I think we're making progress.  We've gone from "any man could beat Ronda Rousey" to "any top ten middleweight man could beat Ronda Rousey".


----------



## Bucky T (Nov 20, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Out of over 100,000 members here, you are willing to lose your home that not one of them could beat her?



A swift kick to the balls will put her down.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 20, 2015)

Buzz said:


> BTW - you realize Rousey won the Bronze right?  Not silver.



Yes, my mistake.  I was thinking about Sara McMann, the Olympic silver medalist Ronda KO'd.

BTW, it's spelled "Mousasi".




Buzz said:


> If your argument is that the "greatest female fighter of all time" would throw around 40y old men who've never trained, then that speaks volumes of how pitiful the women's MMA divison really is.



My argument is that skill beats brawn.


----------



## gemcgrew (Nov 20, 2015)

660griz said:


> However, not sure I would bet on RR against Kimbo.


I wouldn't bet on RR against you. You would make her sneeze blood for a week.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 20, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> FWIW, I think we're making progress.  We've gone from "any man could beat Ronda Rousey" to "any top ten middleweight man could beat Ronda Rousey".



I'd say ANY legit professional male MMA fighter would clean her clock with ease and it would be damaging to the sport, which is why there will never be fight sanctioned male vs female.   Only people like Joe Rogan that burn a lot of weed make goofy statements like "she could beat half the men in the UFC."    Obviously, it was said for promotional purposes because even he doesn't hit the pipe that hard.    Lucia Rijker  once tried to fight a man after finishing 36-0 against women.  Wen't night night and to the hospital.

I don't care for women's MMA.  If I pay to watch I want to see the best in the sport.  Women's MMA is not even close to the the best.  It is evolving, but it's got a long way to go.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 20, 2015)

Buzz said:


> I'd say ANY legit professional male MMA fighter would clean her clock with ease ...



Who's arguing the contrary?  Not me.

However, some in this thread have argued that ANY man could beat RR.  That's laughable.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 20, 2015)

Well, everyone on the Internet is 6'2" 215#, 5% body fat, and built like John Holmes right?  LOL


----------



## 660griz (Nov 20, 2015)

gemcgrew said:


> I wouldn't bet on RR against you. You would make her sneeze blood for a week.



He he.
Not me. I don't fight women. It is a lose/lose situation. 
If you win, "big deal, you beat a woman." If you lose, "I can't believe you lost to a woman."
Nope. I'll run.

I am not saying I wouldn't 'wrastle' with her. Maybe let her get me in a rear naked choke.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 20, 2015)

Buzz said:


> Well, everyone on the Internet is 6'2" 215#, 5% body fat, and built like John Holmes right?  LOL



At first, I thought you meant Jon Jones, but I googled John Holmes just to make sure he wasn't some bodybuilder I had never heard of.  And... I am just thankful I didn't do an image search.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 20, 2015)

Kimbo would beat RR imo.



He may not be a professional but has a ton of experience and a heavy right hand. No way RR would throw him around.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 20, 2015)

Buzz said:


> Well, everyone on the Internet is 6'2" 215#, 5% body fat, and built like John Holmes right?  LOL



Nope.  6ft 190lbs.  Built like John Holmes?  In his dreams.


----------



## goblue (Nov 20, 2015)

RR became so arrogant that she believed she could beat anyone at their OWN game.  Instead IMO doing what she does best with judo and jiu jitsu, she thought she could go toe to toe with an accomplished boxer.  She has done this in the past and it finally caught up with her.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 21, 2015)

Buzz said:


> Well, everyone on the Internet is 6'2" 215#, 5% body fat, and built like John Holmes right?  LOL



Actually, I am. Swear to gawd.

edit: I missed the 5% bf. I have a slightly higher bf %, but I'm working on it. 



SpotandStalk said:


> Kimbo would beat RR imo.



Kimbo would beat her senseless in short order.

Now if Kimbo dropped to 135, RR would take him.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 27, 2015)

I see Centerpins point, cause I took Tae Kwon Do for 6 yrs and won a tournament, and in my opinion any disciplined martial arts fighter would be most MMAfighters.  Their punches are often broadcasted and technique sloppy.  

However, just because a man is 250 lbs and not "in shape" anymore doesn't mean that RR would easily beat him.  I'm way out of shape and wouldn't last in a 3 5minute round match anymore but I know enough defense to keep from being submitted by her.  I know my weakness, and will wait for that one time when she drops that guard and a roundhouse to the temple or front kick to the chin and it's lights out.  

Size doesn't always matter tho.  In my opinion, you could take Cain Velasquez and put him against Jet Li in a fight and Jet Li kills Velasquez.  But Jet Li is smart enough and disciplined enough to know and realize that if Cain ever lands one of his massive punches it's over, so Velasquez would never get the opportunity to punch Li.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

Great thread.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2015)

daily nolesux


----------



## burkecountydeer (Nov 27, 2015)

I have more respect for rouse then I do for Floyd may weather. Least her fights are exciting win or lose . I don't see why people are giving her so much CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored . Yeah she might run her mouth but at least she's exciting to watch. And I'm more of a boxing fan than mma


----------

